# A winter is not over TR..



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

nice TR. got a trip to CB planned next week. hoping the storm track sticks around all week so it's still good for us.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice pictures JV, looks like conditions on Cottonwood have improved nicely. I have been getting some pretty good turns off Monarch Pass this week as well. Sounds like there is plenty more on the way - good to see that winter is back.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

It has been a strange year. My best day in the backcountry was Saturday. Brutal cutting the path in but so fun on the way down! Most years I'm ready for spring, but this year I want the snow to just keep coming.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Agreed. Skinned up and Skiied Quandry on Friday. As Good as it geys. Nice pics. sj


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

It was also very good fri - monday....





























And they say more is on the way!!!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Stop it RDNECK!! You're making me jealous, I got Icelantic Shamans last week and am ITCHING to head out on them again, hard to concentrate at work after looking at your deep-ass pow pics!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

So... I guess you dont want to see the pics from the Cat day we had at Monarch on monday :wink:... Great to have a blue bird day!!!

I have to say at only $100 a seat one of the best deals for pow out there right now. If we get another round of storms like they say I am going to try and get another seat for sure before they close.. That no name basin is super fun!!

Maybe just one more pic of some tracks in no name.....


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

weather pattern looks to be unsettled (meaning storms) for the foreseeable weather future. good for both spring skiing and summer runoff.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*I love winter!*

In the valley it may feel like spring, but I am loving the late winter we are seeing right now.
Snowhere on Indy, Sunday:









And today in Robey Gulch, off South Cottonwood Creek:









Sorry the low light, that is what happens when it keeps snowing!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Man how I love bumpin this thread:wink:......

Well I hope some of you got out on the snow this weekend. Here in South Central we did not get hit as hard as some places but we did ok...

When I finally made it up to monarch Sat afternoon here is what the picnic tables looked like..










Stuck a board in the snow to give a idea of how deep it was up top..










The flatlight gave way to bluebird for a sunday pm session. Kayakerkev was jumpin off anything he could find!!




























Hikin up...










And then lookin down my line..











They say temps should be in the 60's for the next week so it looks like it may be kayakin season.... 

Needless to say the 08 - 09 winter was one of my best ever and thanks to any of you out there I was able to get out with... It was a great season!!

But I sure am hopin to bump this thread one or maybe two more times ...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, it was a good weekend. I decided to make use of some comps I had to A-basin on Saturday. With I-70 closed until some time sat. morning, it looked like a Summit locals reunion out there. 

They got about 31 inches out of the storm, but we have more snow overall in the Swatch range. I will be getting some more backcountry days my self before I hang the boards up for the season.


----------

